# Teenager with pain please read. Comments/ questions/ success stories! a little long



## 17955 (Mar 21, 2006)

Hey everybody! I would like to start by saying Happy Holidays and I hope 2007 brings everybody a lot of good news about their IBS and a lot of pain-relief!I am a freshman in highschool, and honostly I wish I could be more of a "normal" teenager. And I am *POSITIVE* that many of you feel like this too. My IBS started about 4 years ago, (I have IBS-C with some D) and I went on Maralax, then Zelnorm, then both, then off Zelnorm and just Maralax again. I have used other helpful things such as Milk of Magnesia. I have cleaned myself out between 7-9 times... Haha one looses count. I tried Amitiza but I got some headaches, so I am back on Maralax. Does anybody see a bond between Anxiety and IBS? They both began to show strongly at the same time. I have OCD and I get worried a lot. I might go on an anti-depressent to help my Anxiety and my stomach.I just want it all to go away sometimes.I am currently on a WHEAT FREE DAIRY FREE DIET. And let me say... IT HELPS A LOT. I tried introducing both back in, but I ended up having pain. It is very hard and a huge commitment, and of course I miss the food and I hope this isn't permanent. But I strongly recommend experimenting with dieting. I have read on the board about hypnotizing people to help IBS. I am open to everything, does anybody know anything about that?It would be wonderful if I could just hear what you all have to say about having IBS and being a teenager. I honostly hope it gets better as I get older.


----------

